# red jewel breeding



## kamran chhipa (Dec 9, 2011)

hi friends 
i have a 4 pair of red jewel cichlid they all well breed but never fertile any single egg but since last 1 year they all are good breeder and atleast 80 to 90% fertile not fertile all fry are survive. 
im very tens about them why they cant fertile eggs. and one more thing i keep a single pair in 40g tank and when female leying eggs male spray his spurm and after few hours both eat all egg and if i transfer a pair after few hours of spowning next day all eggs are turn white. 
please experts help me. 
my english is not ok please try to understand. 
regards 
m kamran chhipa


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

white means unfertilized or dead sperm. Check temp.


----------



## kamran chhipa (Dec 9, 2011)

i dont know but all egg turn milky white i obsarve if eggs fertilize they dont turn white its mean unfertilized eggs. temp is always mentaine 26c to 29c.


----------

